# RR: 153. Bruckner: Symphony #7 in E



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Karajan (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1989)










2.	Chailly (cond.), Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1984)










3.	Wand (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1999)










4.	Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1971)










5.	Böhm (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1976)










6.	Giulini (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1986)










7.	Jochum (cond.), Staatskapelle Dresden	(1976)










8.	Blomstedt (cond.), Staatskapelle Dresden	(1980)










9.	Tintner (cond.), Royal Scottish National Orchestra	(1997)










10.	Rosbaud (cond.), Southwest German Radio Symphony Orchestra, Baden-Baden	(1957)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Karajan (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1989)
2.	Chailly (cond.), Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1984)
3.	Wand (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1999)
4.	Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1971)
5.	Böhm (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1976)
6.	Giulini (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1986)
7.	Jochum (cond.), Staatskapelle Dresden	(1976)
8.	Blomstedt (cond.), Staatskapelle Dresden	(1980)
9.	Tintner (cond.), Royal Scottish National Orchestra	(1997)
10.	Rosbaud (cond.), Southwest German Radio Symphony Orchestra, Baden-Baden	(1957)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

